# اخواني بعد تبديل موديم Sagem براوتر Edimax لم اعد أستطيع الاتصال



## zico_zikas (2 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



قبل استبدال الموديم بالراوتر كانت برامج الاتصال المجاني تعمل بكفاءة وبدون مشاكل وبعد تغيير موديم Sagem براوتر Edimax لأسباب توزيع النت خاب أملي لأنني لم أعد أستطيع الاتصال وحدث لي تضارب ومشاكل فهل هذا له علاقة بالراوتر الذي اشتريته وهل هناك حل لهذه المشكلة ؟

هذه بعض المعلومات قد تفيدكم في الحل
أولا منافذ الفويب مفتوحة من مزود الخدمة فعند الذهاب الى صديقي أقوم بالاتصال ببرنامج VoXoX لكن في منزلي براوتر Edimax لايتصل فتضل كلمة dialing ولا يتصل
ثانيا عند الدخول على اعدادات الراوتر أجد الفايروال معمول له ايقاف من الشركة ( الاعدادات الافتراضية )
بالنسبة لفتح بورتات فممكن تقول لي كيف أفتحها وأي بورتات أفتح أعني أرقام البورتات

أريد تحويل هذا الراوتر الى موديم فساعدوني في حل مشكلتي الله يجازيكم الجنة وأنتظر أي أسئلة لاستكمال الحل​


----------



## zico_zikas (12 سبتمبر 2009)

الرفع للأهمية

uuup​


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (15 سبتمبر 2009)

ارجو منك عزيزي طرح الموضع في ملتقى الحاسوب والشبكات.


----------



## mayora (15 سبتمبر 2009)

من الممكن خطا فى توصيل الراوتربجهازك او ان الشركة توصيل dslلم توصل الخدمة بعد يمكن اتصال بالشركةحتى تقوم بتثبيت الراوتربشكل صحيح وكذللك شركة الاتصالات الخاصة بتليفونك الارضى المتصل بالراوترلتزويد الخدمة


----------

